# Cheat sheet for The Mad King's Banquet



## Truename (Jul 31, 2011)

My group is about to start WotBS #4 and I've prepared an episode cheat sheet as usual. I've attached a PDF if anyone's interested.

Massive spoilers, of course.


----------



## Ormazd (Aug 1, 2011)

Yoinked. Thanks!

I'd give you XP, Truename, but it won't let me.

O

EDIT: Also, check out http://www.wizards.com/dnd/Article.aspx?x=dnd/dra/201107jousting for anyone looking for ideas about how to run the joust in Bresk.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll come back to give XP when I can.


----------



## GenLang (Jan 11, 2012)

Truename said:


> My group is about to start WotBS #4 and I've prepared an episode cheat sheet as usual. I've attached a PDF if anyone's interested.
> 
> Massive spoilers, of course.





Thank you! Yoinked!


----------

